# افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اليوم لقيت طريقة حلوة عشان تقدر تفتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر و حتى بدون برنامج
الخطوات سهله جدأ
start
run
  اكتب regedit ثم اضغط على Enter

تفتح صفحة بقسمين 
بالقسم الشمال ادخل على الملفات كالتالي

HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Software
yahoo
pager
Test
 - كلك باليمين على اي كان فاضي على يمين الصفحة  واختار new>DWARD VALUE - اعطه اسم Plural - كلك باليمين عليه  واختار modify ثم ضع قيمة 1 مع مراعات كونها Hexadecimal ملاحظة : للتفعيل 1 ولإلغاء التفعيل 


الطريقة سهله ومجربة
بس انا بدي من كل واحد يعملها
يبعثلي شكراً يا رمزي ... انت تجنن :act19:


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

شكررررررررررا


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

وعلى ايه وجع القلب دا
غاوين تعب احنا
شكرا يا رمزى:ranting:​


----------



## JOJOTOTY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

*THANKS MAN*​


----------



## noraa (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

شكرا  قوى بس انا مكنش عندى على اليسار كتابة


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

ميرسى ليك خالص يا رمزى انا كنت بدور على طريقة سهلة لفتح ايميلين على الياهو بقالى فترة 
بجد .. بجد ..  شكراً يا رمزي ... انت تجنن
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## kamal_john (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

برنامج Multi Yahoo 8
علشان يفتح اكتر من 1000 ياهوو في وقت واحد من غير Registry Editor ولا وجع قلب 

دا الرابط 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2455465/f9e1e88f/multi_yahoo8.html


----------



## sabahj (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: افتح اكتر من ياهو ماسنجر بدون برنامج*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة وبدون برنامج الرب يحفظك من كل شر وشكرا


----------



## new_look226 (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا يا رمزى   مدحت


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك 
علي تعبك
​*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (6 مارس 2009)

بصراحه انت رائع يا رمزي تجنن الطريفه شغالة مشكورررررررررررررررر يامان


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكراً يا رمزي ... انت تجنن :act19:


----------

